# Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG (MPCI3B) problem



## gianpithio (Aug 20, 2011)

i have done the below settings but i have a problem , it seems im connected , i have ip adress 192.168.1.9 but no networking , please reply or pm me.

ifconfig wlan0
http://pastebin.com/CJ8mZYNv

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
http://pastebin.com/nhDxf0wJ

cat /etc/rc.conf            
http://pastebin.com/G7q30Axg

cat /boot/loader.conf
http://pastebin.com/fx0uWFNG

tail /var/log/messages
http://pastebin.com/X5w0Q9rU


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 20, 2011)

What version of FreeBSD?  8-STABLE and 9-CURRENT have had wireless changes lacking in earlier versions.

TKIP is less secure than AES.
Probably everything other than SSID and PSK are not needed in wpa_supplicant.conf.
SSID with a space seems like it could be a problem.

None of these are likely to be the problem, which looks like wpa_supplicant or the driver.

Many people hide their PSK.  Plan on changing it after you get it working.

It might be worth upgrading the firmware.  On a 2100B (ipw(4)), the Windows drivers did that as a side effect; there was no direct way.

Finally, there's the freebsd-wireless mailing list, where active developers can be found.


----------

